# Dry Ice



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have seen where people have used dry ice with their grapes before or during fermentation. What are the benefits of doing this? Does it allow the grapes to retain more flavor?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure what the purpose is other than simply cooling down the must. 

Since dry ice is CO2 in solid form, and CO2 sublimates (goes directly from solid to gas), Dry ice would be an simple and ideal way of cooling, leaving nothing behind in the must. 

The only question is how much to dry ice to add to cool a given volumne of wine by a certain number of degrees. My physics are not nearly stong enough to figure this on out.


----------



## jet (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess the resulting CO2 * might* help protect the grapes from oxidation.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2011)

jet said:


> I guess the resulting CO2 * might* help protect the grapes from oxidation.



My thinking is that dry ice will immediately sublimate and will not provide a prolonged "cushion" of co2 (like that of fermentation). I have got to think that the co2 cushion will dissapate rather quickly. This being the case, I do not believe that it will provide much protection (if any).


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 11, 2011)

So it looks like you guys were right!! 

Did some digging around and this is what I found:

Carbon dioxide in the form of dry ice is often used in the wine making process to cool down bunches of grapes quickly after picking to help prevent spontaneous fermentation by wild yeasts. The main advantage of using dry ice over regular water ice is that it cools the grapes without adding any additional water that may decrease the sugar concentration in the grape must, and therefore also decrease the alcohol concentration in the finished wine.

Dry ice is also used during the cold soak phase of the wine making process to keep grapes cool. The carbon dioxide gas that results from the sublimation of the dry ice tends to settle to the bottom of tanks because it is heavier than regular air. The settled carbon dioxide gas creates an hypoxic environment which helps to prevent bacteria from growing on the grapes until it is time to start the fermentation with the desired strain of yeast.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> So it looks like you guys were right!!



You seem surprised!!?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 11, 2011)

JohnT said:


> You seem surprised!!?



Not surprised with your answers - i never doubt what you guys say.

I was more surprised that i found a detailed description.

I am just a very detailed person. I like to know how and why - one of my faults i guess.


----------



## Tom (Jan 11, 2011)

Search OR ask and you shall find the answer.


----------



## TuckerZ (Jan 13, 2011)

winemaker_3352,

I have never heard of dry ice being used in the fermentation process. This is really interesting. Where did you see that info?


----------

